# Subdomains finden



## barbapapa (16. September 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

hoffe ich bin hier richtig.

Ich suche ein Tool, mit dem man Dateien im Internet suchen kann und dabei nicht nur die normalen Verzeichnisse durchsucht, sondern auch Subdomains mit einschliessen kann (also sub.domain.de).

Bzw. ein Tool mit dem man alle Subdomains einer Domain auflisten lassen kann.

Hab nicht vor das Tool fuer illegale Sachen zu nutzen.
Unsere Firma erstellt Flash Videos und moechte damit potentielle Rechteverletzer aufspueren.

Danke fuer Eure Hilfe!

__


----------



## Night Vision Worker (16. September 2004)

Ich weiß zwar nicht, wie du Sub-Domains findest, aber du kannst mit folgendem Tool nach deinem Content suchen:

http://www.copyscape.com/

Ob das allerdings auch für Flash einsetzbar ist... ?! o.0


----------



## barbapapa (16. September 2004)

Danke Night Vision Worker,

für "normales" durchsuchen haben wir inzwischen was gefunden.

Bräucht ich nur noch was um Subdomains anzeigen zu lassen...

_


----------



## Sven Mintel (16. September 2004)

Nen Tool für die Subdomains kenn ich nicht....
ich würde da Google benutzen....mit den erweiterten Sucheinstellungen sollte man einiges geliefert bekommen.


----------



## Ben Ben (16. September 2004)

Hmmm ich würde da eher beim NIC oder so nachfragen, da ja für jede Subdomain ein Eintrag im Nameserver erfolgen muss.
st halt die Frage ob sie das rausgeben...
Ansonsten per dictionary ein Whois-Flood loslegen =)

Mich würde eh mal interessieren wie solche Suchspider an die Dateien im Webverzeichnis kommen, wenn DirectoryIndexing deaktiviert ist... (@Arne?!  )


----------



## Sven Mintel (17. September 2004)

> Mich würde eh mal interessieren wie solche Suchspider an die Dateien im Webverzeichnis kommen, wenn DirectoryIndexing deaktiviert ist... (@Arne?!  )


 ...die verfolgen einfach alle Links, die sie finden.

Wenn etwas nirgends verlinkt ist, wirds halt nicht gefunden


----------



## fluessig (17. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von fatalus _
> *Nen Tool für die Subdomains kenn ich nicht....
> ich würde da Google benutzen....mit den erweiterten Sucheinstellungen sollte man einiges geliefert bekommen. *



Das funktioniert aber nur wenn google zu der Seite schon nen Index erstellt hat. Wenn die Seite unbedeutend ist kann das ewig dauern, oder nie passieren.


----------

